# Everglades backcountry, 28 February



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

cool sawfish. seen a lot of them lately.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sawfish on fly....that is a first! Excellent!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats so cool


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Sawfish on a fly! id Be a happy camper! ;D


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

great report!! looks like some good fishin, you should email FWC the information on how what where when you caught the sawfish they love any info on sightings of that endangered species here is the info for Sawfish sightings: 

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/fish/sawfish/contact/

sometime when you do things like this they send you a teeshirt or a free fish ruler.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

tpa... not to rain on your parade but I would no more send sawfish info - I was one of the guides that Mote Marine hired to help them learn where, how, etc to find saws in the 'Glades.  I helped them with some of the info they needed to get saws on the ESA.  After the listing all the folks I worked with went on to other projects and the data they collected is now located elsewhere.  My beef is not with Mote , the listing process, or the actual listing of this particular sawfish under the Endangered Species Act... it's with what's been done so far (and the bad things coming...).

As a result I'm no longer interested in assisting that process in any shape or fashion.  Call me anytime to  get the un-abridged info.  If you hear that someone between Naples and Tampa was denied the ability to build a dock on their own little stretch of the waterfront.... I'm one of the guys that made it possible and  I greatly regret it...

If you remember what happened with manatees then you'll understand my obvious bias....


----------

